# Kawasaki FB460V no spark



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi I have Kawsaki FB460V off a John Deere sx95 that I took off and would like to install on another Lawn tractor, the problem is that I can not get spark when I crank the engine over, this motor ran when I took it off the John Deere, I tested the ignitor on another kawasaki motor, right now I am cranking it over by directly running jumper cables from the battery to the starter with out having anything hooked up to the engine wiring harness, do I have to have power coming from the battery to energize the coil or ignitor? thanks you for any info


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

No, there should be no power going to the coil or ignitor from the battery. 

Did the ignitor work on the other engine? 

Make sure there is nothing plugged into the kill switch lead that may be grounding out the circuit. It's possible that the coil may be bad, but it's more common for the ignitor to fail.


----------



## kennrk (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi yes the ignitor worked in the other engine, but I think I found the problem I have the leads hooked up wrong, the diode lead and the ignitor lead are reversed, I no longer have the other motor to check to see if the ignitor works correctly, how can I check to see if the ignitor is still good , is it capacitor type device where I can check it on a ohms meter by charging it up and then reversing the leads on the ohm meter and checking for the reverse reading? what would be the correct ohms reading on the coil primary and secondary winding? any help will be appreciated Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I will check my old service manuals to see if I can locate any of this information for you. The ignitior is a small solid state device that replace the points in a mechanical type ignition, it triggers the magnetic field to collapse and cause the coil to produce spark.


----------

